# Yamaha f70la outboard fuel additives?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’d use them, myself and the previous owner of my 2001 70 2 stroke have always run specified Yamaha lubricants and it’s still going strong. I don’t baby my motor either, she gets run hard. Four strokes are no different, I would use what they specify. What’s a little more money to protect your investment?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2018)

If nothing else, run the ring free!!!
It’s cheap in the grand scheme of things. It appears expensive on purchase but you only add like an oz per 10gal on a constant treat. Well well worth it! I liken it to all the good stuff they take out of the gas these days then bottle and sell! No snake oil by far!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boatbrains said:


> If nothing else, run the ring free!!!
> It’s cheap in the grand scheme of things. It appears expensive on purchase but you only add like an oz per 10gal on a constant treat. Well well worth it! I liken it to all the good stuff they take out of the gas these days then bottle and sell! No snake oil by far!


Yep, RingFree is what my motor has had run through it since day one.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks all for heads up...


----------

